# Skimlinks and Skimwords Implementation Trial



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As of today we are implementing a trial run of Skimlinks and Skimwords. Skimlinks is really no different than what we have been using from another provider to rewrite product links that are posted in thread posts to one of our affiliate companies. For example, a Parts Express link to the product Dayton WT3P WT3 Bundled with Precision Scale is rewritten to our affiliate account and if a purchase is made, Parts Express pays us a small commission. When ebay, Amazon, Buy.com, Newegg and other various other affiliate links are posted, they are rewritten to our affiliate ID. We rewrite some of our own links and Skimlinks will also be rewriting some of our links, depending on the affiliate. This should not be a noticeable change for members.

Skimlinks also has a product called Skimwords, which we are going to run as a trial. What Skimwords does is take various audio and video related words and converts them to a link to product at one of our affiliates. To differentiate between when a member post a link and when Skimwords converts a word to a link, you can hover over the link and if a box pops up "Shopping link added by Skimlinks", then you know it is a Skimword. 

*EXAMPLE:*









These words are not double underlined and should not be obtrusive. While we are in hopes all will be fine with this new implementation, there may from time to time be a situation that arises that needs our attention. Maybe a certain word that does not need to be converted for some reason or another... or maybe there is an incorrectly linked site... or any other number of possibilities. We are not saying for sure there will be issues, but we want our members to know that we are going to be watching and listening for issues. If you happen to notice any, please advise us in this thread. We will also have a Skimlinks rep available during normal weekday business hours to answer questions and help with any issues.


----------

